# Empfehlung für stateless Webframework



## sulo (15. Nov 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich wollte euch mal fragen, ob von euch einer ein gutes stateless Webframework empfehlen kann. Irgendwie sind die meisten Frameworks die ich finde stateful.

Es gibt allerdings einige Restriktionen:
- es muss mit einem normalen Std Tomcat 7 laufen. Also fallen Sachen wie EJB flach, da kein TomEE
- es sollte eine aktive Community haben in der man schnell Hilfe finden kann
- sollte sich schon behauptet haben. Also keine Beta- oder Hobbyprodukte

Gibt es etwas in diese Richtung? Ich konnte so etwas nicht finden. Oder verlange ich einfach zuviel?

Wäre toll wenn jemand was wüsste oder ein paar Tipps geben könnte.

Danke
Sulo


----------



## mvitz (15. Nov 2012)

Spring MVC


----------



## JimPanse (16. Nov 2012)

Stripes


----------

